# Steam, WINE, Ubuntu, game crashes



## BinoPanda (Feb 22, 2008)

hi, i made a post about this in the gaming section but i think it's more of a linux problem then a game problem, sorry for posting in two places here is the link http://forums.techguy.org/games/686105-xubuntu-wine-steam-games-crash.html
here is what it says hello I am running Xubuntu and just installed the newest WINE along with Steam and the needed font. here is my problem: I can start any game (i am only playing the non source cs and hl games) and play multi player modes fine (i am using open gl not software mode) at first half life worked and cs condition zero worked in single player (i hadn't tried any others) now I can only play multi player. when i try to play single player it will either load until creating local server (i think that's what it says) and then freeze (i have read that on windows if you wait long enough it will BSOD) if it makes it past this it will load to the part where it says "parsing game info" after that it will just crash me back to my desktop. let me mention again multi player works flawlessly and the games single player modes have worked one time before (only once) i was read i should download a app called winbind i did but i am not sure what it is.

p.s. the threads i have read never seemed to solve any problems so they offered little help

The problem has come back again even after swtiching to win xp not 2000 (it worked temporarily)

Thank you!

again sorry for double posting


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

The fact that you are running Xubuntu suggests that your RAM is low? Is this correct?

Generally have a look at "Steam, Half-Life, Half-Life 2, Counter-Strike 1.6 and Source with Wine" on http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO Steam


----------



## BinoPanda (Feb 22, 2008)

Well my ram was low a year ago when this laptop was running windows (about 250mb) i was also running CS and HL just fine. The day after i installed Xubuntu I also bought a 512mb stick of ram so now i've got 749mb of ram. I don't quite get this tutorial is it asking me to compile WINE myself? if so i already installed wine from the synaptic package manager. I've tried following the tutorial you just showed me as best as i can but when i get to the part "Debian or Ubuntu users can just use:
apt-get install cvs build-essential bison flex-old libasound2-dev x-window-system-dev libpng12-dev libjpeg62-dev libfreetype6-dev libxrender-dev libttf2 libttf-dev msttcorefonts libfontconfig1-dev" and use it in my terminal it goes fine for a bit but then i get the error "E: Couldn't find package x-window-system-dev" and then it stops. now i am a bit confused also about CVS what exactly is it? Is the version of Wine i got from the package manager lacking something? it runs other windows programs fine.


----------

